# Please Critique my horse drawings



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Stop comparing yourself to other artists, you're _you_ and that's all you need.  

You're aspiring to get better, which is the first step: you're being self-critical instead of arrogant (like many younger artists tend to be). I suggest you find some references (you can find a lot of free-to-use pictures here -- if you can't see the link let me know) to work from first -- _not artwork, pictures_ -- or even better take some pictures yourself! :3 

Here are a couple of "tutorials" for drawing horses. The first one, breaking the horse down into shapes, is a "base." You draw a base before you begin the actual drawing itself to "pre-plan," which is a way to make sure your proportions and anatomy is correct. The second is proportion.


















Would you like me to draw a redline critique of one of your drawings?


----------



## oconley (Feb 26, 2011)

Creampuff said:


> Stop comparing yourself to other artists, you're _you_ and that's all you need.
> 
> You're aspiring to get better, which is the first step: you're being self-critical instead of arrogant (like many younger artists tend to be). I suggest you find some references (you can find a lot of free-to-use pictures here -- if you can't see the link let me know) to work from first -- _not artwork, pictures_ -- or even better take some pictures yourself! :3
> 
> ...


What book is that out of? That is really awesome!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

The first one isn't from a book; it's by _Silverglass19_ on DeviantART.com. As for the second one, I don't know. I found it on Photobucket a couple years ago and it doesn't have any trace of the originator.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

I actually have the book the second picture is from, it's called "How to Draw Animals." Here's a link to it: Amazon.com: How to Draw Animals (Perigee) (9780399508028): Jack Hamm: Books


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm gonna try and follow the first one as I am rubbish.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

the only thing you got to be careful about is the horses shape some are a little off the normal side but the rest is really awesome. and if you feel comfy try adding color or shadowing. good job btw


----------

